# Calendar issue



## Cefur (Feb 7, 2017)

I've set up my schedule and when I look at my flex calendar they don't have the gray dots? Is it a app issue??


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Odd I have them


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Cefur said:


> View attachment 143656
> View attachment 143657
> I've set up my schedule and when I look at my flex calendar they don't have the gray dots? Is it a app issue??


 That's because you're available every day! 
Set one day as not available and the block will grey out

Actually I see now that past days of july are not greyed out, and should be.
Account might not be syncing properly? Log out and back in...


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I think grey dots went away in the latest app version. Available = all white box, Unavailable = all grey box, Scheduled = orange dot.

At least that's what I'm seeing.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Yep me too


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Cefur said:


> View attachment 143656
> View attachment 143657
> I've set up my schedule and when I look at my flex calendar they don't have the gray dots? Is it a app issue??


Don't worry about grey ! Do you see any green in the app!


----------



## Cefur (Feb 7, 2017)

Marco55 said:


> Don't worry about grey ! Do you see any green in the app!


I'm more worried why I did t get any job reserved off today?
It happens when I choose a new location


----------



## TeoMark (29 d ago)

Hello,I’m the cab man,year you’re right,I’m that guy giving you a ride when you having the unbelievable party with relatives,friends and lovers to safely take you back home. I love my job, every day I meet new people, two weeks ago I gave a lift to the Hollywood superstar,you know? Since the childhood I love cars and know all the details about every type of car. That’s why once I hit my sixteenth birthday I got the drivers license to have my own whip. My job is not that hard, I even have the spare time to spend with fam and friend,but recently I stumbled upon the issue, marking my work and off days in the calendar. I decided to find me the new convenient calendar,my coworker suggested my to use Printable July 2023 Calendar Templates - 123Calendars.com , I bought the subscription and started using it, when I got the same problem I chatted with the guys on their affiliate forum of Calendar issue and they solved my trouble in a few.


----------

